# New lawsuit claims Uber exploits its drivers



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*New lawsuit claims Uber exploits its drivers*

*http://www.bostonglobe.com/business...lTJLMuBoXuEmMU3elTAI/story.html?event=event25*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*To get a fair share, sharing-economy workers must unionize*
Uber's disruption of taxi industry is welcome but won't succeed without treating drivers more fairly

http://america.aljazeera.com/opinions/2014/6/uber-sharing-economyunionstaxis.html


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Another reason why Uber may need to increase their commissions.....they need additional money to pay their lawyers to defend against all these lawsuits. Where there is smoke there is generally fire. Eventually some of these people/entities are going to win.


----------



## Uberus SF (Sep 19, 2014)

Uber drivers need to organize and unionize, otherwise Uber will continue it's exploitation. I 100% agree.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Uberus SF said:


> Uber drivers need to organize and unionize, otherwise Uber will continue it's exploitation. I 100% agree.


Read some of the posts on this forum and ask yourself if you have any realistic expectation that a majority of these as* kissing, me first drivers will ever do anything for the community good as opposed to what is best for them at that particular moment. IMHO.....not likely. We'll need the courts/lawyers to eventually step in and protect the drivers from themselves and Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Uberus SF (Sep 19, 2014)

Yep, read some comments and some drivers just except this fare abuse by Uber - drivers don't seem to be getting pi**ed off. It's like an abusive relationship, no matter how much beating the person gets, they still hang around and receive more beatings.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Read some of the posts on this forum and ask yourself if you have any realistic expectation that a majority of these as* kissing, me first drivers will ever do anything for the community good as opposed to what is best for them at that particular moment. IMHO.....not likely. We'll need the courts/lawyers to eventually step in and protect the drivers from themselves and Uber/Lyft.


The problem is Uber's system by it's nature would be very effective at breaking up strikes. Even if someone could organize every driver in a city to go on strike, it would be difficult to maintain once the surge starts hitting 6x or even higher...


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> Even if someone could organize every driver in a city to go on strike, it would be difficult to maintain once the surge starts hitting 6x or even higher...


You're saying that the as* kissing, me first drivers will try to make some immediate money instead of sticking with their fellow drivers to ensure long term change/improvement? What a shock!


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

If striking drivers went out during a surge I wouldn't see it as a bad thing . 

Constant surges would be bad for uber's rep with customers that don't want to have surge rates all the time. 

You really just need drivers to stay commited until surges hit. 

I think it would be more effective to strike at one of these tech events travis speaks at instead of these local offices filled with uber lackies.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

No union, no way, no how. I'm a free man and intend to stay that way.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> No union, no way, no how. I'm a free man and intend to stay that way.


Hehe!
Don't worry man, no one's forcing you to put on the shackles of union membership.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

driveLA said:


> I think it would be more effective to strike at one of these tech events travis speaks at instead of these local offices filled with uber lackies.


X2 - Might be easier to organize also.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

driveLA said:


> If striking drivers went out during a surge I wouldn't see it as a bad thing .
> 
> Constant surges would be bad for uber's rep with customers that don't want to have surge rates all the time.
> 
> ...


To be most effective (ie attract the most media attention) strikes need to be coordinated nationwide. Media attention is the key to success when dealing with a company like Uber. They've already demonstrated their lack of concern, or respect, for drivers. They've also shown how quickly and easily they can hire more drivers. Negative publicity is what they fear most, because it effects their investors' opinions.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> I'm a free man and intend to stay that way.


I think union members are still considered free men. Would you be opposed to enjoying the benefits that unionization might provide?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> To be most effective (ie attract the most media attention) strikes need to be coordinated nationwide. Media attention is the key to success when dealing with a company like Uber. They've already demonstrated their lack of concern, or respect, for drivers. They've also shown how quickly and easily they can hire more drivers. Negative publicity is what they fear most, because it effects their investors' opinions.


Not a "strike", but a work stoppage & protest is the way to go. You'll get much higher participation from Drivers with say a Two hour work stoppage and Protest, than a day long strike, imo.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Not a "strike", but a work stoppage & protest is the way to go. You'll get much higher participation from Drivers with say a Two hour work stoppage and Protest, than a day long strike, imo.


Probably true, but a full day strike would definitely be more effective if we could actually pull it off. Starting Monday morning at 5am, and continuing all day, would probably attract the most media attention.


----------



## Uberus SF (Sep 19, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> The problem is Uber's system by it's nature would be very effective at breaking up strikes. Even if someone could organize every driver in a city to go on strike, it would be difficult to maintain once the surge starts hitting 6x or even higher...


Firstly, how often does surge pricing reach 6x? Very rarely. There will always be people who cross the picket line but not doing anything tells Uber that, you're ok with the low fares and other low ball tactics they dish out. I drive in San Francisco and the majority of the surges in the Bay Area happens in San Francisco. If drivers in San Francisco turn off their phone during rush hour for one hour or even two that sends a powerful message to Uber. Just sitting around and doing nothing, just tells Uber that they're the master and the drivers are puppets - Uber pulls the strings and the drivers come following.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Uberus SF said:


> Firstly, how often does surge pricing reach 6x? Very rarely. There will always be people who cross the picket line but not doing anything tells Uber that, you're ok with the low fares and other low ball tactics they dish out. I drive in San Francisco and the majority of the surges in the Bay Area happens in San Francisco. If drivers in San Francisco turn off their phone during rush hour for one hour or even two that sends a powerful message to Uber. Just sitting around and doing nothing, just tells Uber that they're the master and the drivers are puppets - Uber pulls the strings and the drivers come following.


It reaches 4x in Boston fairly frequently, usually several times per week, and that's with the current over saturation of drivers. I have no doubt that if every driver did actually strike that the surge would reach 6x or more. I'm certainly not saying that we shouldn't organize and do something, merely pointing out what the result is very likely to be.


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

The federal judge presiding in that case in June issued an order forcing Uber to allow drivers to opt out of an arbitration clause in their contract with the company. That clause prevents drivers from joining Liss-Riordan's class action lawsuit.

Have you guys opted out of the clause?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

uberlady said:


> The federal judge presiding in that case in June issued an order forcing Uber to allow drivers to opt out of an arbitration clause in their contract with the company. That clause prevents drivers from joining Liss-Riordan's class action lawsuit.
> 
> Have you guys opted out of the clause?


Not many drivers have opted out. New drivers have a month to opt-out. But every time Uber makes changes to the Partnership Agreement, and makes all drivers agree to them by clicking "I Agree" on the Driver App to be able to log in again, the One Month clock resets. And drivers can opt-out within a month once again.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber rushes to hire a fleet of attorneys as legal problems grow*

*http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/blog/2014/09/uber-legal-attorneys-ridesharing-politics.html*


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Hehe!
> Don't worry man, no one's forcing you to put on the shackles of union membership.


Tell that to the teacher's union...or most that get black-balled for NOT being member


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Courageous said:


> Tell that to the teacher's union...or most that get black-balled for NOT being member


Ookay!
First of all No One is actually talking about forming a Drivers Union. The most that's happened is CADA, a Voluntary Drivers' Association. 
And how are you going to be black balled if you don't join a Drivers Association? The last I checked, drivers don't get together in a lunch-break room...just miles and miles of streets without any black balling from anyone.
The anti-union Right Wing propaganda taking hold in the American mindset is a big part of the vanishing middle class!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Labor vs Big Business. It's a pendulum. For decades it swings one way and then is closer to the middle and eventually too far the other way. Organized labor (unions/associations) serve a purpose. Unfortunately they can also be part of the problem. In regards to the specific issues between drivers and Uber.....some type of organization might be able to level the playing field and ensure that the drivers voices are not only heard....but also respected and given some weight in the decision making process. JMPO....


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

chi cabby you are without a doubt my favorite but I do disagree with you but I love that you and I do this respectfully so here goes; unions always start with good intentions but never land there. history proves this. it's a fact and it's sad because, well the intentions and everything but the road to hell is paved with them. 

to say 'right wing' etc is a bit unfair, I know tons of dems who hate, despise, loathe nay dare I say have voodoo dolls (kidding) because of their unions

it's an outmoded business model

I also too just learned I can click on the ignore button on a person and not see them anymore here

I am very happy about that but will say this; my time here and my time with uber may be over soon - I am very saddened to see in a short year what uber's done in some ways. 

I would love to keep driving but don't know that I can as there's just too many cars.

But I get what they are trying to do. 

I only wish they would talk to us; we really can help.

Ah well!

hugs, ya'll!


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm with you, Barbie ... I won't be subjected to this much longer. When I stop making what I feel is a decent amount for my time, energy, wear and tear .. then I'll turn in my phone and never look back. Of course, I'll stay on these forums just for the comments.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

it's starting to feel as if uber is 'adrenalin and press addicted' and you never EVER believe your own press
we learned this in PR 101
I got behind the scenes with uber about this
they told me 'you're wrong we do care but...'
hey it's their company not mine
be good out there and stay safe!


----------



## Yougottabekiddingme! (Sep 7, 2014)

The whole game being played is the biggest joke I've ever seen. Don't hither Googlevis a major investor as is tech crunch. There Brand is being damaged by affiliation and that shocks me that
They are condoning such business practices. Bad move Google! This reflects on your CEO and as a Company that participates in such abusive conditions being crested with huge amounts of liability mounting everyday.

Google lawsuits to come next ! 
These guys set blowing a good thing
Really fast. Unhappy " partners"
Makes for unhappy riders which makes unhappy investors. 
Anybody got a business degree running 
These sweatshop operations. Doesn't
Look like it.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> It reaches 4x in Boston fairly frequently, usually several times per week, and that's with the current over saturation of drivers. I have no doubt that if every driver did actually strike that the surge would reach 6x or more. I'm certainly not saying that we shouldn't organize and do something, merely pointing out what the result is very likely to be.


We Boston people from this forum should meet up during a dead time (3/4pm Friday) at Vicky's diner on Mass ave for shits and gigs. I realize that it's never completely dead in Boston but if people are interested, that place has fine chow and I'd be down to pull over my rig for an hour instead of eating deplorable fast food alone, washing it down with tears. 
Lemme know


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> No union, no way, no how. I'm a free man and intend to stay that way.


We give half our money to government at least, pretty much whoever you are.
It comes in many forms: Sales Tax, income tax fed and local, excise tax, tolls, it's folded into airline tickets, and the government makes more profit on each gallon of gasoline than the COMPANIES THAT PRODUCE IT. 
Uber absolutely relies on GPS. 
In addition to making tomahawk missiles, Abrams tanks, hand grenades and all the rest,
OUR EMPLOYEES, who we pay a lot,
Keep GPS aloft. 
We should benefit from shit that we're paying for and couldn't exist without us.

However, a similar solution to illegal aliens and layabouts on welfare, and illegal alien layabouts on welfare,
Is yet unknown. 
We citizens of the United States, in a very tangible way, OWN Uber. 
That we don't realize it and have difficulty forcing this fact on this Ride "Share" Corporation
Is not helped by your silly Libertarian sentiments, just like those sentiments fail to find their potency with all the other problems facing this nation because people...are...
****in stupid.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> Probably true, but a full day strike would definitely be more effective if we could actually pull it off. Starting Monday morning at 5am, and continuing all day, would probably attract the most media attention.


Now if Lyft came out and sponsored the UBER drivers strike by pledging to double its rates to all UBER DRIVERS who handed in their Uber phones for the day and logged onto Lyft to cover the extra demand, that may get some interest happening


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Now if Lyft came out and sponsored the UBER drivers strike by pledging to double its rates to all UBER DRIVERS who handed in their Uber phones for the day and logged onto Lyft to cover the extra demand, that may get some interest happening


Lyft needs to undergo that marketing overhaul that I heard about on wired.com. For the same reasons I never started with them, a female customer described them thusly:
"Creepy." 
I don't feel like freaking out a girl at 3:43AM by having her come up front in my vehicle and fist bump me like we're pals, then literally take a mustache ride with that stupid ass branding AND
they make you interact with Facebook. That website is dead to me, as dead as...the economy under Barry Soetoro the boy king. 
Lyft needs to get their shit together big time. 
They're like the New Zealand to Uber's Australia. 
See what I did there mate??


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Lyft needs to undergo that marketing overhaul that I heard about on wired.com. For the same reasons I never started with them, a female customer described them thusly:
> "Creepy."
> I don't feel like freaking out a girl at 3:43AM by having her come up front in my vehicle and fist bump me like we're pals, then literally take a mustache ride with that stupid ass branding AND
> they make you interact with Facebook. That website is dead to me, as dead as...the economy under Barry Soetoro the boy king.
> ...


Onya Mate!


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> We Boston people from this forum should meet up during a dead time (3/4pm Friday) at Vicky's diner on Mass ave for shits and gigs. I realize that it's never completely dead in Boston but if people are interested, that place has fine chow and I'd be down to pull over my rig for an hour instead of eating deplorable fast food alone, washing it down with tears.
> Lemme know


South Street Diner is a good spot too, and right down the street from Uber...


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Now if Lyft came out and sponsored the UBER drivers strike by pledging to double its rates to all UBER DRIVERS who handed in their Uber phones for the day and logged onto Lyft to cover the extra demand, that may get some interest happening


Sounds good to me.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> The problem is Uber's system by it's nature would be very effective at breaking up strikes. Even if someone could organize every driver in a city to go on strike, it would be difficult to maintain once the surge starts hitting 6x or even higher...


That will not work, they can surge 8x, how many riders do you think will dispatch a car, very few, I have been saying this for the longest, surge pricing should be caped at 2x "and that should be only during extreme times", just have a good fair price that makes sense for the drivers and the riders, in the end you will have more steady income as people will use the service more often when there is a standard fare, not this price gauging, I talk to all my passengers, and pretty much all tell me that they do not order a car when there is surge pricing, and that they never had an issue with the previous fares before Uber axed them, most of them still don't know why Uber did this, as they had no issue with the regular fare price, but only with the ludicrous surge pricing "you all need to understand, that the people who use your service are the same as you, now put yourself in their shoes, would you order a car when there is surge". I have noticed when there is surge pricing I get less fares.
Yesterday I had this conversation with one of my passengers, heck I converse with all my passengers, and we where discussing uber and it's practices, he told me before the price cuts when he got picked up by drivers they where all happy to be working with Uber, he said since the price cuts they all have that doom and gloom look about them, and then he gets drivers "fresh meat off from the banana boat" that have no clue what they are doing or where they are going.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> That will not work, they can surge 8x, how many riders do you think will dispatch a car, very few, I have been saying this for the longest, surge pricing should be caped at 2x "and that should be only during extreme times", just have a good fair price that makes sense for the drivers and the riders, in the end you will have more steady income as people will use the service more often when there is a standard fare, not this price gauging, I talk to all my passengers, and pretty much all tell me that they do not order a car when there is surge pricing, and that they never had an issue with the previous fares before Uber axed them, most of them still don't know why Uber did this, as they had no issue with the regular fare price, but only with the ludicrous surge pricing "you all need to understand, that the people who use your service are the same as you, now put yourself in their shoes, would you order a car when there is surge". I have noticed when there is surge pricing I get less fares.
> Yesterday I had this conversation with one of my passengers, heck I converse with all my passengers, and we where discussing uber and it's practices, he told me before the price cuts when he got picked up by drivers they where all happy to be working with Uber, he said since the price cuts they all have that doom and gloom look about them, and then he gets drivers "fresh meat off from the banana boat" that have no clue what they are doing or where they are going.


I get multiple back to back rides at 3x and 4x every weekend, and I've had plenty at 6x too (last winter when there were snow storms). College students want a car when they want it, and they don't care what it costs on daddy's credit card!


----------

